# Buying used tractors.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are 7 tips from Agweb when buying used tractors.

Regards, Mike

7 Tricks to Buying Used | My Machinery


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I think that one thing I would add is to get a oil sample pulled and analysis if you have time. Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I would agree with the oil sample, I bought a JD 3010 a couple years ago. I thought we checked it out pretty well, oil looked ok and run fine. After buying at auction and getting home we serviced it and then found water in the oil. We now have a very nice JD 3010 after a very expensive complete overhaul.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I think that one thing I would add is to get a oil sample pulled and analysis if you have time. Mike


Yeah, I agree 100%.....that should be #1 on the list. Good Advice!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Another issue are the hydraulics. Often, steering and transmission problems will not show up until it gets up to operating temperature. I like to dyno them whenever possible.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob M said:


> I would agree with the oil sample, ..... we serviced it and then found water in the oil. We now have a very nice JD 3010 after a very expensive complete overhaul.


Me too! IH 966 with a crack in the block -- new engine.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

One other thing that I just thought about was the rockshaft or 3 point hitch. It's hard to figure that one out unless you have a heavy load hanging off the 3 point. Slowness raising up can mean several things such as hydraulic pump going bad or simple as a hydraulic filter needing changed. Mike


----------

